# expanded metal floors



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

Picked up my expanded metal yesterday for our new race loft but was unable to start framing the floor because of the windy, snowy weather.
You guys that have expanded metal floor... Did you paint it?
Thanks
Tom


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

how much did it cost you per sheet , planning on redoing my floor partially at least with it ?


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

A little over $80.00 per 4x8 sheet here in upstate NY.


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

windyflat said:


> A little over $80.00 per 4x8 sheet here in upstate NY.


Hey Tom,

When will be a good week to send these youngsters to ya?


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

The weather really has me set back Brian but If you need to move them now I'll put them in a new flyers loft. If you can wait till a later hatch I'll pay you now and ship them out of your third round.
Your call
Tom


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

windyflat said:


> Picked up my expanded metal yesterday for our new race loft but was unable to start framing the floor because of the windy, snowy weather.
> You guys that have expanded metal floor... Did you paint it?
> Thanks
> Tom


*Tom,
What is the size of the holes and can you walk on that type?*


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

9ga 3/4" flat carbon steel and heck yeah you can walk on this stuff. My joists will be 2ft centers


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

windyflat said:


> 9ga 3/4" flat carbon steel and heck yeah you can walk on this stuff. My joists will be 2ft centers


*Thats a great price then for A little over $80.00 per 4x8 sheet. I'd like to find something like that, but with 1/4 inch holes.B]*


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

Why so small an opening. You want the droppings to fall through don't you???


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

windyflat said:


> Why so small an opening. You want the droppings to fall through don't you???


Yes, I want droppings to fall through. I don't want mice to get in, a 1/2 inch hole they will. Maybe I don't understand what you have? I don't have to much problem with dropping in my avary and that is 1/4 inch.


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

All I've ever seen used in any loft was 3/4" expanded metal. I can't see mice being a problem in my racing loft. I don't leave food laying around and the loft is up off the ground. I keep plenty of poison around under the buildings. never seen droppings or sign of any rodents in any or our lofts.
Tom


----------



## boobooo96 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi Windyflat

Can you post a picture of the carbon / metal sheet you will be using. Just trying to get a visual idea, and I'll have to research a supplier. Thanks


----------



## Paragon Loft (Jun 27, 2009)

Windyflat Are You Going To Fly Your Birds In A Club,if You Are All That Ventilation On The Floor May Make Your Birds Out Of Form For The Races,good Luck Put Some Pictures On Later.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

If you close in the bottom of your loft you should have no draft issues with an expanded steel floor and here is what it looks like








having less droppings in the loft can only benefit your birds .


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Most welding or fabricating shops carry that metal.


----------



## rono842 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey Dud 
Let Me Get This Right--you Frame Your Floor 2ft On Center Then You Can Walk On This --but All The Poop Will Fall Through, You Clean From The Outside.--what About Winter --just Put A Piece Of Wood Down Or No.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Expanded metal floors work better in the southern regions in my opinion because of the warmer climate. I use bar grating which is similar to expanded metal in mine and love it because the birds seem like they do too


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

klondike goldie said:


> I've seen loft's where they put floor joist on 2' centers and used expanded metal, 16" centers is better, it wont sag. and just takes a couple more joist.


Check out how kalapati did his, looks like the joists are 2ft on center but they cut a slot, maybe the width of a circular saw blade and put in some flat stock for support , looks like 2X 1/6 or 1/8, great idea......


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Expanded metal*

That looks like a pic of 3/4" raised? not flat. Both will work but the flat scrapes better. I have both types-I have 12" strips under the perches. Works well.
Jack



PigeonVilla said:


> If you close in the bottom of your loft you should have no draft issues with an expanded steel floor and here is what it looks like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

